# Credit Card Transfer



## kmpowell

Quick one...

I need to transfer my balance to a good low rate card, but im fed up with all the '6 month' interest free stuff. I want a low rate for the 'life' of the transferred balance, NOT just for 6 months or so.

Anybody got any good recomendations?

I see AMEX Blue are doing 4.9 for life and Natwest are doing 5.9% for life, anybody using/tried this?

Cheers


----------



## boabt

A mate of mine has just transferred his balance to AMEX blue and claims he is getting 4.9% for the life of the balance. That seemed a good deal to me


----------



## NickP

Amex Blue is 4.9 for life and is the lowest available at the moment.....there are several others who are doing 5.9 and low 6's but no one else as low as Amex..


----------



## W7 PMC

Kev:

Got a mailer (about 5 a week now) today from Shell (not sure which bank backs it), but they were offering IIRC 4.9% for the life of balance transfers & a shit load of Shell Smart Points ;D ;D


----------



## NickP

Shell = 5.8% for 6 months then 16.9% :-[

http://www.shell.com/home/Framework...ards/shell_visa/visa_home_page_1558_1607.html


----------



## kce821tt

Can't recommend the best as I just put all the credit card letters straight in the recycle box.
Not knowing anything about your personal circumstances, this may be irrelevant, but if you have a property with any equity in it, then talk to your mortgage lender about increasing your mortgage, and paying off any other debt. This would be the cheapest option.

Check out http://www.bbc.co.uk/business/money/you ... t151.shtml
or other items under the BBC web site


----------



## Rhod_TT

I could have sworn Barclays had posters up in the branch I visited yesterday with 0% for thelife of the balance. Not certain though.

Rhod


----------



## jam

Found this for you Kev after a quick search on Google, what a nice guy I am!!

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/Link.asp?Source=TOPCC&Section=CompareCards

It should re-direct you to an asp page

You can compare 300 UK credit cards

Hope it helps

cheers

James


----------



## kmpowell

> Found this for you Kev after a quick search on Google, what a nice guy I am!!
> 
> http://www.moneysupermarket.com/Link.asp?Source=TOPCC&Section=CompareCards
> 
> It should re-direct you to an asp page
> 
> You can compare 300 UK credit cards
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> cheers
> 
> James


Cheers James, much appreciated.


----------



## jam

no probs


----------



## W7 PMC

> Shell = 5.8% for 6 months then 16.9% Â :-[
> 
> http://www.shell.com/home/Framework...ards/shell_visa/visa_home_page_1558_1607.html


Nick,

Can't believe i've just trawled through my wheelie bin to get the mailshot.

I was right, it is 4.9% for the lifetime of any balances transferred on or before 31st August 2003.

The Shell credit card in question is administered by RBS Nautilus, a wholly owned subsid of The Royal Bank of Scotland.


----------



## NickP

I wonder if they have withdrawn it from the market....reason being when I was searching to find it and alot of the links for the Shell Credit card on the web were no longer operating. :-/

Sorry to make you trawl through your bin :-X


----------



## kmpowell

> Nick,
> 
> Can't believe i've just trawled through my wheelie bin to get the mailshot.
> 
> I was right, it is 4.9% for the lifetime of any balances transferred on or before 31st August 2003.
> 
> The Shell credit card in question is administered by RBS Nautilus, a wholly owned subsid of The Royal Bank of Scotland.


Wierd, because there is no advertising for it on the website. 

Any chance you can mail me the leaflet Paul!! It sounds perfect, especially with the amount i spend on Optimax!!!!


----------

